# The bombs will launch tomorrow...here is a little taste



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Just wanted to drop a couple pics on you of the boxes that are rady for launch tomorrow... the two on the top are for locals i am hand delivering!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

HOLY SH*T!!! Truly amazing! Major devastation is coming!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Holy moly........i mean...........HOLY MOLY


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! This is all out war!!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

It's all SHOW and no GO!!!!!!
















j/k


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

You've got to be kidding me! Did you stop smoking?


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Gawd!!!!Little taste?? I'd hate to see your version of a mouthful!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

thats, well, [email protected]#$ng impressive!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats effin insane.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

serious damage, i can only imagine what the wife is thinking


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy recycling Batman, that's a lot of cardboard...Zap ...Pow


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Time to hit the bunkers!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

thats just crazy
Crazy i said


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Lucky for me, i built this in the back yard.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

the uni bomber strikes again ........


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I'm ready


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow I thought only *Bigfoot * could do damage like this. Wow
You are the * Man*:imconfused::imconfused::imconfused:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Ohh hell no.....Deuce just slapped Ctiicda with the white glove to the face.........

It's going to be rumble time.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Good one Patrick:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

The guys at the seismology stations have got to be wondering where all the tremors are coming from. That's a whole lotta bombage!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW!! There should be more but... WOW!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

He's a madman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

deuce said:


>


I'd say bomb all 50 on deuce for that, but I wouldn't want to see him angry. So, I won't say 'send all 50 to deuce'. Instead, I'll say 'RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!'


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

deuce said:


>


that made my life and my night.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I am very ready


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy crap dude!!! WTF!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

DOZER said:


> Holy crap dude!!! WTF!!!


just one big bomb of fun... like i said all mail tomorrow!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Dude that is one serious bomb


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Boy am I glad things have to clear customs to get out of... oh wait that's still the US? CRAP!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

That's a multiple-warhead tactical strike. Good golly!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

A record in the making


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy Smokes!! Quik...to the bat cave! :lol: That looks like some serious devistation on its way.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't normally post on these but those are a lot of boxes. Very nice gesture on your part


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats total awesome....BOOM...


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

wow, thats a lot of bmbs holy crap


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Has anyone contacted the Strategic Air Command? Somebody ought to warn them!


----------



## datums (Jul 29, 2008)

impressive , that's going to hurt


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

That is insane!!! That's a lot of bombs going out at once. Now I'll have to live in fear everytime I go to the mailbox these next few days...:sweat:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dude, that is just insane!! I feel sorry for the unlucky recipitents!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW that is one heck of a bomb


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Man--This will be one for the record books for sure---WTG


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very generous, IN-FREAK'N-SANE, but generous


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Holy Crap You are gonna take out a whole city with all that


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Battin down the hatches boys, this is gonna be a rough one....... :huh_oh:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

WTF!!! What the hell is going on here!!! Glad I'm on the road!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

charles you must be crazy and or generous. I can't wait to see the damage


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That's some serious postage. Not to mention what's in the boxes. Someone mentioned record in the making. I'd say so. :huh::arghhhh:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I would love to see the look on the Postal Clerks face when you walk into the post office with all those boxes!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Holy $hit!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Some people are in trouble


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Do you have any cigars left for yourself?!?!?!?!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Im In the Bunker someone let me know when the destruction is over!!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Now I know who won the frikkin' lottery last week!

:huh_oh: :huh: :errrr:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

are you kidding me?
cool stuf here!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

at the minimum USPS price with DC, that will cost approximately $250 JUST TO SHIP!!!! What a crazy guy!

PS - If one of those is for me, I moved this past week!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

As my son would say..."Daddy, that guy is craaaaaaazy!"


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Shit!!!!!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

(speechless)


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

This guy has a way to ship.......Trust me......It will not hit him that hard. But I am going to be out and running around in the bombing....because it is not coming my way!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

That is a lot of artillery!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

everybody run for cover


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

wow, this is a helluva attack!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That's fruckin' insane  I like it :biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

thats some serious $hit !!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

All I can say is "WOW"!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

That's a lot of boxes...the postage is insane!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

will post a mass number of dc after school...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Holy crap dude!!! WTF!!!


I couldn't say it any better


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

its been said before and ill say it again !! your INSANE muwaahhah !!!! thats nuclear...weapons of mass destruction !!!!! call 911


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> This guy has a way to ship.......Trust me......It will not hit him that hard. But I am going to be out and running around in the bombing....because it is not coming my way!!


Maybe he owns the post office? Ahhhh!
It's time to panic...

LOUDLY

...and with gusto!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd say "Duck and Cover" but it seems a little weak. Kiss you butt goodbye seems more appropriate.....:arghhhh:


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ummmm DANG! By my calculations, thats over $200 in postage alone! 
Scott


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

I only counted forty nine,


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

$hit! That's serious!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats good stuff right there!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Bombs Away!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Are you kidding me! That is insane!


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW!! That's just crazy!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> I only counted forty nine,


first post says the two on top are for local hits..


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Yikes!!!!!! That looks totally painful!!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Charles =









everyone run and hide!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

dude thats insane...ly awesome. WOW!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, two things:

1. Who pissed you off?

and/or

2. Have you just absolutely quit smoking?

HAVE YOU NO MERCY!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

im speechless......sweeeet


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

*Thump*

That would be the sound of my jaw hitting the floor.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Incredible .... where is this stuff coming from?


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*you are crazy...seriously*


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> I only counted forty nine,


two had already been hand delivered....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok for all those that commented am i quiting then answer is no... I just did some rearranging of the humi as I am trying to get it to only be stuff that is hard to attain or is my favorite... anything that is "normal" and i can grab from the shop i work at i am getting out of the humi...

Here is a little postal story... the lady was umm not happy to see me at first but i dropped and extra 20 her way so she was cool with it  I normally wouldnt post the total postage however many have guested and it was $256.15 I was gonna post all the dcn's but is that really needed? I have no clue which dcn goes to which person so there wont be any hints other than if you posted on my prior thread concerning this topic you might should be watching out...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*You tiped the Postal lady! What a pimp*


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> two had already been hand delivered....


Oh no, you started without us, that aint fair but -- Waiting to see the carnage and destruction, you my friend are a great botl but I still say you aint right. But is any of us?

The skies are darkening ---- tic toc, or if I may quote a very wise man - Mr. Willy Wonka (the original in the tunnel).....

*There's no earthly way of knowing, Which direction we are going, There's no knowing where we're rowing, Or which way the river's flowing, Is it raining? Is it snowing? Is a hurricane a-blowing? 
Not a speck of light is showing, So the danger must be growing, Are the fires of hell a-glowing? Is the grisly reaper mowing? Yes, the danger must be growing, 'Cause the rowers keep on rowing And they're certainly not showing Any signs that they are slowing. *

Cowaring in my cellar.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

cmon... for real?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *You tiped the Postal lady! What a pimp*


yeppers she is more plesant that way!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Lok17 said:


> cmon... for real?


yeah for real... they should all land in 2-3 days


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *You tiped the Postal lady! What a pimp*


telling you thats class, respect n alot of whoop ass.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmmm I can't wait to see this land...at least I am safe. I don't think I posted in a previous thread  I've been getting myself into trouble lately, first Deuce, then Sam...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Who do you think that you are?? Santa Claus?? :lol::biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> yeah for real... they should all land in 2-3 days


Then I'm safe!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

amateurke said:


> Then I'm safe!!


you are ok for now... i learned today though it is not that expensive to get to those BOTL in other countries... so more fun too come!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

That bomb would have wipedout my humidor. Charles real name is "General cigar co." Might as well call him the "General".


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

baba said:


> That bomb would have wipedout my humidor. Charles real name is "General cigar co." Might as well call him the "General".


haha agreeed, he is a cigar ceo now !


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

50 in 1 clip dam run your lives


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> you are ok for now... i learned today though it is not that expensive to get to those BOTL in other countries... so more fun too come!


 Then it will be time to retrieve my armoured vehicle from the garage!!


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

WTF! Im a-skeered...


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

this is ridiculous...


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

baba said:


> Might as well call him the "General".


what, General Nuisance? :biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

baba said:


> That bomb would have wipedout my humidor. Charles real name is "General cigar co." Might as well call him the "General".


Give me more credit than general lol my least favorite company... i still have plenty to send more lol... i am down to probally 200 cigars or so though... gotta start the restocking..


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

dj5213 said:


> this is ridiculous...


it is fun man that is all it is supposed to be!!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

DOWN to 200?, you are a madman


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

HOLY SCHNIKES!!!!! I counted 47 bombs not to mention the 2 hand grenades that are on top. Wow!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

I Hope One Of Those Has My Name On It


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Camacho Junior said:


> HOLY SCHNIKES!!!!! I counted 47 bombs not to mention the 2 hand grenades that are on top. Wow!!


they are all small grenades... and there were 4 more here locally. they are all similar to the small packages on top


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Bring it.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Bring it.


I did!!! and i believe u might be on the list!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I did!!! and i believe u might be on the list!


LOL Coastie made it on someones radar again, say it isnt so hahahaha Good luck bro, those look nasty!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

You know, if you wanted those little bomb awards that bad, I'm sure something could have been worked out....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

you got to be kidding brother.....the postage alone will be devastating...lol..after that package...you may end up with more awards than the LK....me!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

The EVP said:


> You know, if you wanted those little bomb awards that bad, I'm sure something could have been worked out....


??????? i cant tell if i am being knocked for this or people are liking it...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> Give me more credit than general lol my least favorite company... i still have plenty to send more lol... i am down to probally 200 cigars or so though... gotta start the restocking..


are you and smoknJ on the same team ? heheh 2 vs the board blowing everyone up  good stuff


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

redbeard said:


> are you and smoknJ on the same team ? heheh 2 vs the board blowing everyone up  good stuff


smokinj is my mentor lol :nerd:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> ??????? i cant tell if i am being knocked for this or people are liking it...


Something tells me they're liking it...just a little in awe with the generosity.

If they're knocking ya', then just sing this..."You keep a knockin' but ya' can't come in..."

As Coastie put it - Bring It, Brother!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

ER Doc said:


> Something tells me they're liking it...just a little in awe with the generosity.
> 
> If they're knocking ya', then just sing this..."You keep a knockin' but ya' can't come in..."
> 
> As Coastie put it - Bring It, Brother!


u my fellow BOTL need to grab warhorse and hide as u both ummm well u both just ned to watch out...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I think it's freakin sweet Charles!!! As I am sure everyone else does. Gives us something to talk about and all the creativity in the posts are really entertaining!!! Thanks bro!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> ??????? i cant tell if i am being knocked for this or people are liking it...


"words cannot describe you"....

:baffled::huh_oh::lol:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> u my fellow BOTL need to grab warhorse and hide as u both ummm well u both just ned to watch out...


Ummm...yeah... :redface:

That knockin' you're hearin' are my knees knockin' together 'cause I'm scared.

Just remember, anything that comes my way often finds a way back!


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

What a weapon of mass destruction. That is insanely cool of you! Watch out fellow B/SOTL


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

this is pure insanity!!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Know what would be funny, if like ten or so ended up on Baboruger or Duece door step, I know stacking the deck but just sitting there getting a ton of boxes, now that has me thinkging.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm still not scared.. It's to damn hot to get the mail...


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

WHAT? Man - are you tryng to take out the whole state of Michigan?


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> ??????? i cant tell if i am being knocked for this or people are liking it...


People are liking it.....


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Liking it a LOT!!! it's a site to see for sure! Your generosity is only exceeded by your insanity! WTG!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

its D day ! watch our for this dangerous man


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

where did everyone go ?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

redbeard said:


> where did everyone go ?


they went to snapperheads thread...the first one hit yesterday...


----------

